# Ice Fishin Red Pine Lake (12-16)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

A whole new level of insanity! - My twin and a friend joined me for a BRUTAL day ice fishing Little Cottonwood Canyon. We hit the White Pine Trailhead at 10am. We slowly made our way across and up the 3.5 mile one way hike in the snow. We got to the untracked Red Pine Lake at 2pm. Drilled the 1st hole in the middle of the lake and busted out the tape measure. It was a Whoping 16 inches thick! :shock:

Within 10 mins my twin lost his 1st fish. We knew what was working at that point. I copied the lure and tactics and BAM fish on! I ended up with 5 beautiful cutts. My twin got 2 cutts and my buddy got his 1st ever fish thru the ice. My twin left 1 hour early (4pm) to get a head start as he was on snowshoes while my buddy and I were planing on skiing down. By 5pm I had lost a few fish. In total I lost 5 fish and my twin lost 4 and we all had plenty of bites to keep us happy.

We were using Pumpin Pepper Gold jigs in 1/32oz with nightcrawlers. We also got a few bites with a Sonic in Gold. Tapping the bottom was key.

My buddy and I had a hell of a time sking out. LOTS OF ROCKS and no real room to stop. We were at the car by 6pm. Yes I skied out with a headlamp and the auger sticking out of my pack got caught up on every tree that I passed. For all those thinking about it.... get there soon! The avalanche danger will be really bad come the next storm.

The Salt Lake City Overlook









A scenic hiking shot









TyeDye skinning up Red Pine Fork

















Lower Red Pine Lake and the Little Pfiefferhorn









One small step for TyeDye..and one giant leap for this icefishing season









EvilTyeDye and his Cutthroat Trout









The Salt Lake City Overlook at sunset


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow... not much of a view of SLC at the overlook these days. Good job getting out of the smog and into the fish. That looks like a pretty cool trip.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Edit - Ment to say "pumpkin" pepper gold not "pumpin". 

The smog almost made us think we were in for a foggy day up there.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Those pics are excellent! Some of your best yet  Sounds like a whole lotta work type play.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's a really cool trip. Good job getting yourselves up there. Glad you caught some pretty cutts.

That last shot of the smoggy valley is rad.

So is it pretty easy to move around on the skins? How would it compare to regular walking (1 hour = _______)?


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, to be young again. Awesome trip!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have never even heard of anyone wanting to ice fish Red Pine..strong work. You are right about the avy danger, like the fishing it will be off the hook.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what you call a hard core fisherman, haha. nice trip. Hey I bought some of those pumpkin pepper jigs at Kmart in Orem, took their last two. They also had lots of other Colors, The provo Kmart also sells live line baits.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> That's what you call a hard core fisherman, haha. nice trip. Hey I bought some of those pumpkin pepper jigs at Kmart in Orem, took their last two. They also had lots of other Colors, The provo Kmart also sells live line baits.


Really! That is good news cuz I have been buying them on line directly from the company in Oregon and last year it took over 3 weeks for them to arrive. I even paid dopule for the 2 day shipping. When I called them up about that I got freebies.  I got like 50 for free and some other colors too like glow and JB special. Now they have a new owner so things may have changed. I am going to hit the K marts in slc. If only I could find Caliber spinners now.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> So is it pretty easy to move around on the skins? How would it compare to regular walking (1 hour = _______)?


About the exact same. The boots and skis make things a bit heavier but you can get a really good "sliding stride" with the skis. The plus side is you are not restricted to the trail in the winter.

Now this adventure took a while as the pack was HEAVY and the old knee injury that kept me from my normal hiking activities last year left me out of shape.

My twin in the summer ran up there in 45 minutes. That was back in his marathon runing days.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> I have never even heard of anyone wanting to ice fish Red Pine..strong work. You are right about the avy danger, like the fishing it will be off the hook.


Yep there was Surface Hoar everywhere and the pack is rotten. I added that bit as I wanted others to know that when you play up there it is best to be avy savy. We all had beacons, probes, shovels and lots of experience. We left the avalungs at home though. The hard part is the entire group is exposed by sitting in the slide path (the lake).

Forgot to mention that the Utah Avalanche Center is a great place to check before venturing out!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

That trip was well worth the effort involved. Can not believe that I have been hiking that trail for years (summer and winter) without ever bringing the fishing poles along. Amazing how light the bite was from those cutts. What was even more amazing was how they would get off the hook on the reel up through the ice. Glad the 1st time ice rookie got a fish. He was all smiles after that!

You are right about the avalanche danger in the coming weeks. That place during the winter and spring is an avalanche mecca. Here is a shot from 2 years ago when we went backcountry touring up there in the spring. The ice must have been 40 inches thick by then!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great report and pictures! Awesome stuff and I'm glad you got some fish to boot.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Pretty darned impressive guys. Really.


----------

